# اذا قرصتك نملة لا تقتلها بل.. أشكرها



## sbroona (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*العديد من الناس يتعرضون لقرصة نملة هنا وهناك..*

*ولكنهم يقومون فوراً بقتل النملة المعتدية.*
*... *
*لكن لماذا لا نقدم الشكر الجزيل للنملة عند قرصها لنا.. وخاصة إن فوائدها كثيرة..*

*وهذه الفوائد كالتالي :*

*1- قرصة النملة تؤدي إلى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وزيادة عدد كرات الدم الحمراء مما ينعكس على نشاط الجسم وحيويته.*

*2- قرصة النملة تقوم بتنشيط الخلايا العصبية الموجودة في الدماغ وذلك من خلال إشارات حسية تنتقل من مكان القرصة إلى الخلايا الحسية أسفل الدماغ*

*3- إذا تعرض الجسم إلى أكثر من قرصة فى الوقت ذاته , فإن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى تليف الجلد وذلك لكون جميع القرصات في مكان واحد,أما إذا كانت في عدة أماكن فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى تخثر الدم.*

*المقصود بتليف الجلد : هو أن الجلد يصبح أكثر مقاومة للبكتريا وأكثر تحملاً لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة.*

*المقصود بتخثر الدم : هو تكون طبقة من الدم تكون اقسى نوعاً ما من الدم العادي مما يمنح الأوعية الدموية قدرة أكثر على مقاومة السموم...*

*وبالتالي مساعدة الكبد وتخفيف العبء عنه .*

*4- قرصة النملة كأفضل وسيلة للرجيم عندما تقوم النملة (الأنثى) بتوجيه قرصتها للهدف المنشود ...*

*فإنها تفرز كمية من اللعاب الأيوني , والغريب إن هذا اللعاب يقوم بحرق جميع الدهنيات الموجودة في العضو المقروص ..*

*{مثلا لو أن العضو المقروص هو الذراع فإن اللعاب سوف ينتشر تدريجيا في كافة الذراع وبالتالي .. سيقوم بحرق 99%من الدهنيات التي توجد بالذراع .. }*

*ولله في خلقه شؤونمشاهدة المزيد*




​


----------



## جوو الرياض (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اذا قرصتك نملة لا تقتلها بل.. أشكرها*

والله النمل الاسود خااصه عذاااب ...

الف شكر صابرين ع الطرح الطيب


----------



## sbroona (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اذا قرصتك نملة لا تقتلها بل.. أشكرها*



جوو الرياض قال:


> والله النمل الاسود خااصه عذاااب ...
> 
> الف شكر صابرين ع الطرح الطيب




وي اجل لو تجرب النمل الاحمر ااااااح والله يلسعك لسع

بكلمك من تجربة خاصة ههههههههههههه

العفو جوو ولوووو مرورك شرفني
​


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اذا قرصتك نملة لا تقتلها بل.. أشكرها*

_اعلم ان _


_النملة ذكرت في القران الكريم وسميت سورة كاملة باسمها _


_> سورة النمل <_


_ولم يخلق الله سبحانه وتعالى شيئا الا وكان لسبب _


_موضوعك اختي الكريمة مفيد ومعلومة قيمة وجديد عليه_


_كنت ناوي من الغد_


_اروح البر ندور نمل يقرصنا ينشط الدورة الدموية هههههههه_


_لكن بطلت بعد ماشفت الي حصل لكم _


_انتي و جوو _


_تجربتكم خير برهان_

_أخاف أروح أجيب العيد _​


----------



## sbroona (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اذا قرصتك نملة لا تقتلها بل.. أشكرها*



ابو/ احمــــــــــد قال:


> _اعلم ان _
> 
> 
> _النملة ذكرت في القران الكريم وسميت سورة كاملة باسمها _
> ...





لالالالا كلها اشاعات علينا انا وجوو ترا ما جربناها ولا شي>>>>>بتخدعك عشان تجرب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووو خيو نورت موضوعي والله:smile:
​


----------

